# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  S Novjim_2007_Godom! VVS-RF

## Slovan Maksim

VVS-RF:  'S_Novjim_2007_Godom!' (s Tu-160 na stojanke ili v vozduhe!)

----------

